# Bear Bait



## Bearboy

Kshafer, It could be legal in 2 gallon quantities in the UP. Of course the UP also has restrictions(closed to deer feeding) prior to October 1st. Two gallons isn't the norm around my area. I just wonder what the big deal is.....why is it so important to use granola? I am a bit disturbed that a MBHA board member is so diligent in making this legal. Why is that? It makes me wonder how many members are not hunters, but commercial baiters. And where are you putting it? Private property I hope. CFA is off limits, National forests are requiring a special use permit....and the state forests....ask the attorney general. Makes no differance to me.....just curious. I am a MBHA member myself. Looks like by the end of this season lots of attention will paid to this subject, thats great, it sure looks like lots of clarification is needed. Just keep in mind that restrictions in other states are far more stringent than Michigan....like Wisconsin...no meat, no honey, you know restrictions that will make it difficult for all baiters. Is this granola a secret weapon? I wonder if it is potentially harmful...I would hate to see a problem with our deer in the UP....but aw what the heck.....its only the Upper Peninsula were talking about.....


----------



## rwenglish1

Bearboy said:


> Kshafer, It could be legal in 2 gallon quantities in the UP. Of course the UP also has restrictions(closed to deer feeding) prior to October 1st. Two gallons isn't the norm around my area. I just wonder what the big deal is.....why is it so important to use granola? I am a bit disturbed that a MBHA board member is so diligent in making this legal. Why is that? It makes me wonder how many members are not hunters, but commercial baiters. And where are you putting it? Private property I hope. CFA is off limits, National forests are requiring a special use permit....and the state forests....ask the attorney general. Makes no differance to me.....just curious. I am a MBHA member myself. Looks like by the end of this season lots of attention will paid to this subject, thats great, it sure looks like lots of clarification is needed. Just keep in mind that restrictions in other states are far more stringent than Michigan....like Wisconsin...no meat, no honey, you know restrictions that will make it difficult for all baiters. Is this granola a secret weapon? I wonder if it is potentially harmful...I would hate to see a problem with our deer in the UP....but aw what the heck.....its only the Upper Peninsula were talking about.....


 
Bearboy you are really a pessimist, why can't you accept the fact that a product used properly covered is acceptable. With your theories, we should not use motor oil in our vehicles because someone might leave the oil plug loose and the oil will leak out causing a problem. 
You have gave no positive input on this subject, and I am sorry, but now I also am not, but I am getting tired of reading your negative comments. 

I have yet, and I do mean YET to find a DEER TRACK in the sand or soil of a bear bait. I would like to see how many posting on this thread have found deer tracks on your bear baits?

Speak positive and support the quest of hunting, with legal and proper methods that work. Why try to keep inventing the wheel.


ps, I will publicly apoligize to bearboy for pointing out his post, but we all have things that bug us, and I can only read so much bs not supporting a sound, legal, working method at the hunters access.

If you really want to champion for something bearboy, you can work on this.
Bait hunters and dog hunters trade off each year on who gets to hunt first when the season opens.

rw


----------



## hubbarj

RW, I have deer tracks on baits almost everytime I check them. I use many different things such as granola, taco shells, popcorn, baked goods. The only thing they seem to not eat is dog food and fryer grease.

John


----------



## kshafer

Bearboy said:


> Kshafer, It could be legal in 2 gallon quantities in the UP. Of course the UP also has restrictions(closed to deer feeding) prior to October 1st. Two gallons isn't the norm around my area. I just wonder what the big deal is.....why is it so important to use granola? I am a bit disturbed that a MBHA board member is so diligent in making this legal. Why is that? It makes me wonder how many members are not hunters, but commercial baiters. And where are you putting it? Private property I hope. CFA is off limits, National forests are requiring a special use permit....and the state forests....ask the attorney general. Makes no differance to me.....just curious. I am a MBHA member myself. Looks like by the end of this season lots of attention will paid to this subject, thats great, it sure looks like lots of clarification is needed. Just keep in mind that restrictions in other states are far more stringent than Michigan....like Wisconsin...no meat, no honey, you know restrictions that will make it difficult for all baiters. Is this granola a secret weapon? I wonder if it is potentially harmful...I would hate to see a problem with our deer in the UP....but aw what the heck.....its only the Upper Peninsula were talking about.....



It really has nothing to do with making anything legal or not, being the laws already exist. It has to do with clarifying the current set of laws so bear hunters across the lower do not end up in conflict with the MDNR over this issue, which I believe is a benefit to everyone. I understand that you are only privy to the parts of this issue that are posted here, but it goes quite a bit deeper than just me.

The MDNR has been inundated with inquiries over this issue, hence the length of time it has taken to get a clarification on the matter, a matter that would have had to be clarified if I was involved or not.

I think you should re-read the posts in this thread. The entire topic has been based on the lower, and that is what this clarification is about. This topic included the UP in only the five (5) posts previous, and again, this clarification has no bearing on the UP. Did you happen to even read the last five (5) posts?

At this time, I cannot say as to the number of baiters who belong to MBHA, but I will surmise that currently, the majority of members are houndsmen. That being said, I don't believe MBHA would be opposed to an influx of members regardless of their orientation. 

Also, if there is anything above that you would like to discuss, please feel free to PM me your phone number at anytime, that way we can try to keep this thread on topic.

Thanx,
KS


----------



## trappintees

anyone know the name of the place in Dorr that sells granola, etc?
thanks
Scott


----------



## kshafer

I just received an email from Dean stating the MDNR's stance on granola in the state. I hope this will clarify the regulations for everyone.

Here is the info we sent to the field. I hope this helps.
Dean

Over the last year many questions have arisen regarding the use of
granola as bait for bear hunting. Granola causes concern since it is
largely composed of grains which impact how it may be used without
violating deer baiting and feeding regulations. In addition, materials
that have the potential to attract deer also have the potential to
increases the potential for disease spread.

After a recent review by Wildlife and Law Enforcement personnel the
determination has been made that any product which contains whole or
substantially whole grains, such as cracked corn or rolled oats that has
not been commercially processed and baked should be considered a grain
and therefore subject to the same regulations as grain for bear hunting.
The department intends to review this issue further for possible changes
to the baiting regulations for next year.


----------



## longun

+1 I have never seen deer tracks on a bear bait. With a couple dozen hunters over the years only two have reported seeing deer & they where on the move. They did not even show interest in the bait. If you have deer you dont have much of a bear bait.

Thank you Kshafer for your effort.

longun 
Cole Creek Outfitters


----------



## hubbarj

longun said:


> +1 I have never seen deer tracks on a bear bait. With a couple dozen hunters over the years only two have reported seeing deer & they where on the move. They did not even show interest in the bait. If you have deer you dont have much of a bear bait.
> 
> Thank you Kshafer for your effort.
> 
> longun
> Cole Creek Outfitters


longun, I will show you some pics of very active bear bait with deer and bear tracks all over them once it is legal to bait. I will purposely use granola to prove you wrong. Your last comment makes no sense at all. You see all sorts of wildlife using these baits our succes hasn't been hampered because deer were using a bear bait.

John


----------



## kshafer

hubbarj said:


> longun, I will show you some pics of very active bear bait with deer and bear tracks all over them once it is legal to bait. I will purposely use granola to prove you wrong. Your last comment makes no sense at all. You see all sorts of wildlife using these baits our succes hasn't been hampered because deer were using a bear bait.
> 
> John



Just curious, what else is in the bait that the deer are eating or attracted to, and what is the landscape like (i.e. hardwoods, swamp)?


----------



## hubbarj

Just granola or cookie crumbs and the bait are both in the hardwoods and swamps.


----------



## coyote/dave

i would have to support hubbar j. ...... have seen deer in wisconsin trying to get in a bear bait with crushed cookies... deer love sweets.........


----------



## kshafer

coyote/dave said:


> i would have to support hubbar j. ...... have seen deer in wisconsin trying to get in a bear bait with crushed cookies... deer love sweets.........


I can believe it, I just haven't ever witnessed it. Is it the cookies, or have you guys seen this in baits with only granola?


----------



## coyote/dave

deer love sweets....when feeding was legal i would throw the kids old easter candy out in the pile...they loved the jelly beans..... molasses is great for attracting deer...we use molasses for bear bait...same thing....what happens when a bear opens a bait and doesn't finish it....deer can get to it....


----------



## PLUMBDOG

I seen a deer eat jelly doughtnuts after a bait sight was open . and there was several other deer tracks around the sight.


----------



## kshafer

PLUMBDOG said:


> I seen a deer eat jelly doughtnuts after a bait sight was open . and there was several other deer tracks around the sight.





> Originally Posted by *hubbarj*
> _longun, I will show you some pics of very active bear bait with deer and bear tracks all over them once it is legal to bait. I will purposely use granola to prove you wrong. Your last comment makes no sense at all. You see all sorts of wildlife using these baits our succes hasn't been hampered because deer were using a bear bait.
> 
> John_


Please post trail cam pics if available. I really would like to see this.


----------



## JWICKLUND

Wow...What a mess this thread has become. Lies, accusations, name calling, heresay. I has been monitoring this thread and have resisted throwing my input into the pot. Mostly because I know it will just get thrown back in my face by the DNR bashers that frequent these forums. Perhaps if this was asked in the law enforcement thread I would have given you guys the correct answer. Instead this thread is misleading and confusing to those individuals that are looking for the right answer. This thread has gone way off topic and will be closed.


----------

